# Schleifen for, while, do-while



## Shorty-84 (29. Jun 2007)

Hallo, 
Bei der folgenden Anwendung wird ein Array mit double-Elementen besetzt. Dazu wird zunächst die Anzahl der Array-Elemente von Tastatur verlangt. Danach sind entsprechend viele Array-Elemente über die Tastatur einzugegeben.
Ergänzen Sie die Anwendung durch die Berechnung des arithmetischen Mittelwerts aller Array-Elemente mit anschließender Ausgabe des Ergebnisses ("Mittelwert der Array-Elemente: "...) und der jeweiligen Abweichungen des Array-Elements vom Mittelwert.
Realisieren Sie drei Varianten der Summenberechnung, indem Sie 
a1) 	nur for-Schleifen
a2)	nur while-Schleifen
a3)	nur do–while – Schleifen
verwenden.

b)	Ergänzen Sie eine Fehlerbehandlung bei der Eingabe der Array-Elemente: Im Falle einer Fehleingabe eines Array-Elements soll eine  Fehlermeldungen erscheinen, die darauf hinweist, was falsch gemacht wurde und eine erneute Eingabe angefordert werden. Dies soll so lange geschehen, bis eine korrekte Eingabe erfolgt.

```
import java.io.*;
class A3S01 {
	public static void main(String args[])	{
		try {
BufferedReader stdin = 
new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
			System.out.print("Anzahl Elemente : ");
			String a = stdin.readLine();
			int anzahl = Integer.parseInt(a);
			double [] zahlen = new double[anzahl];
			for (int i=0;i < anzahl;i++) {
				System.out.print((i+1)+"-tes Element:");
				String s = stdin.readLine();
				zahlen[i] = Double.parseDouble(s);
			}
			// Variante a: for
			// Variante b: while
			// Variante c: do-while
		}
		catch(Exception ex) {}
	}
}
```
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?
Danke!


----------



## Marco13 (29. Jun 2007)

Ja, jeder der auch nur einen flüchtigsten Blick auf die ersten Seiten eines (fast) beliebigen Programmier-Tutorials geworfen hat. Hast du bisher überhaupt  _versucht_, daran irgendwas selbst zu machen?


----------



## Shorty-84 (29. Jun 2007)

DANKE für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Shorty-84 (29. Jun 2007)

So kannst mit deiner Mutter reden!


----------



## HoaX (29. Jun 2007)

und du solltest deine faulheit überwinden und http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic16975_vor-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html lesen


----------



## Marco13 (29. Jun 2007)

Ich schätze, der Name ist Programm. Du darfst mich "Longy" nennen  Und mein gute Erziehung verbietet es mir, zu sagen, was du mich sonst noch darfst.

ignorelist.add("Shorty-84"); // PLONK!  :toll:


----------

